# clear coated bonet



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

while i was sanding back the bonet of my car getting ready to paint it, i thought of an interesting idea...... sand it back to the metal, and polish it up, then clearcote it. or get it chromed then clearcoated over that... i think done right it would look good (polished up hearty) also, if you go for the non chromed one, thers also the pluss of hacving a lighter bonet.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It'll rust, trust me. I know someone who tried something similar.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure what that is, but generally speaking, I'm sure it wouldn't rust so long as you put enough layers of clearcoat on it, but it's still possible to scratch the clearcoat and that will lead to rust. If this is a piece that can be powdercoated, I know of a good chrome-like powdercoat that'll give it a polished look.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

are you meaning that it will rust through clearcote? i dont think it would at all, it makes no sence that it will rust through clearcote


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

clear cote is the stuff that goes over the paint on your car. if you this right and put enough layors on it, it shouldnt rust.... unless it get scratched, and that canhappen all over your car anyway


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the question is will it adhere properly to the metal, clearCOAT is made to be applied to paint, not HSS.....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but they do have clears for bare metal, and they have a paint that drys exactly like chrome. (you can even chrome plastic this way)

*bonnet=hood*

i would think that would be terribly blinding!!!!!?!!?!!?! just think, your driving down the road and the sun is dirctly on your "bonnet" where does it go? into your eyes! for a show car yes that would be awsome but not for a daily driver :thumbdwn:


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

hmmm, very good point on that. sorry bout the spelling on that too


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sazbot said:


> sorry bout the spelling on that too


no problem :thumbup: just letting the non brits know what that means lol 
(ps. to every one BOOT=TRUNK :thumbup: )


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, it's like having a mirror on your car.

Also:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ahhh they did it to a merc too?!?!?!?!?!?!?! thats the coolest pic i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wonder if they chromed each peice or polished it.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

its chromed....
here the article for it
http://www.germancarfans.com/news.cfm/newsid/2031224.001
quite nice.
all i can say, it is a bitch of a job getting all the paint off the hood... using a heat gun.
a little reseach tells me that it might start rusting in a few years as it will have to rust preventing coat on the metal???
if it does do that, ill just sand it back again and paint it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they probly sand blasted the car entirely...why dont you do that instead of chiping it off and causing gouges


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

dont have a sand blaster :<
but i think i will just take it in and get it diped, same process as if i was getting it chromed. just to busy at the moment to get all done as fast as i want


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you cant ent a blaster any were? it would be 99.9% worth it!


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i could takeit in and get it sand blasted, but something that got pointed out to me, the metal is very thin, and could get warped quite a bit


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

theres something at autozone that you spray on, and it eats through the paint causing bubbles, i used it on my bike, and it works awesome, but get gloves, and wear a long sleeve shirt with a respirator, its wicked, its like 75% acid, but it wont eat the metal, i have a few burns on my hands from not using gloves


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i used that shit before..............ate through my gloves  its nasty but works. spray it on leave it in the shade for about 10-15 minutes (dont! let it dry or you will need to do it again because the paint will simply dry back on but bubbly) and use a pressure washer or a normal garden hose to spray it off (you can use a scraper but a hose works alot faster)


----------

